# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Wat Te Doen Bij Aanvallen N.a.v. Galstenen?

## Judith

Bij mij is 2 weken terug ontdekt dat ik galstenen heb. Nu heb ik besloten om mn galblaas te laten verwijdren, aangezien de aanvallen echt ondragelijk zijn. Ik ben sinds 9 weken aan het lijnen en nu blijkt dus dat het daar waarschijnlijk iets mee te maken heeft. Aangezien ik aan het lijnen ben, zou je zeggen dat ik niet zoveel aanvallen zou moeten krijgen, daar ik bijna geen vet binnen krijg. Niets is echter minder waar, bij ook maar de geringste hoeveelheid vet, krijg ik een aanval (koekje bv). Nu moet ik waarschijnlijk nog een maand of 3 wachten op een operatie. Heeft iemand misschien tips hoe je zo&#39;n aanval (vreselijke pijn in de bovenbuik)het beste kan doorkomen??? 

Groeten Judith

----------


## merel

hoi, kijk maar eens of je na het drinken van koffie op een vrijwel nuchtere maag misschien die aanvallen krijgt? bij mij is het koffie, stress, vet en een rare pose die de galblaas inklemt bv. bij yoga wat een aanval veroorzaakt. alleen vetloos eten lost ook bij mij niks op als je die andere dingen niet goed doet. 
succes&#33; 
merel

----------

